# does your cat do this too?



## Jadedea Jade (Feb 3, 2009)

My new cat jadedea does some strange things at night. One she snores. Its kind of cute. I asked my vet about it and she told me what things to look out for if she has asthma. The other is meowing at night. I know shes asleep. My other cat azores sleeps in the room with us and ill see her open one eye and then go back to sleep as if she was saying "geez not only do you snore but you murmur in your sleep?!?!?! And why did they adopt you?!?!? Ugh!!" lol if she was walking around meowing, azores would of gotten up and investigated to see why shes doing it.

So yeah, she meows in her sleep, its cute too, but man does she howl sometimes. Does any of your cats do that??? Is she having good or bad dreams?


----------



## JCBJLT (Feb 23, 2009)

My cat snores for sure. She is prego though, She never used to before. The meowing thing is weird though. That is new for me and I have had a lot of cats. Just have fun with it I guess and unless she seems in distress let her enjoy her dreams.


----------



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

Hehe, that's cute about your other cat opening one eye when Jadedea makes noises in her sleep. I've only had one cat, so I don't know at all if that's normal. Milly doesn't snore or meow in her sleep!


----------



## poisonedsodapop (Dec 10, 2008)

My cat makes plenty of noises in her sleep. Sometimes meows, sometimes little moans/groans kind of sounds. Sometimes she even looks like she's chewing in her sleep. I do wonder what she's dreaming about.


----------



## sungeun11 (Feb 18, 2009)

poisonedsodapop said:


> My cat makes plenty of noises in her sleep. Sometimes meows, sometimes little moans/groans kind of sounds. Sometimes she even looks like she's chewing in her sleep. I do wonder what she's dreaming about.


My cat moans/groans while stretching, sleeping, or when petted half asleep.


----------

